# حصريا... وتحدى ... مخططات برج دبى العالمى ... للمهندسين العرب



## hamadalx (25 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إخوانى الأحباء ... أعتذر عن تأخرى ... ولكن اليوم وددت أن أقدم للملتقى شىء لن تجدوه فى أى منتدى أخر ... مخططات أكبر برج فى العالم .. برج دبى ..وأيضا Shop DWGs 
لأقوى الشركات التى تعمل فى مجال MEP
بالإضافة لوجود مخططات تفصيلية غاية فى الدقة والواضح إن الجماعة ماتوا فى المشروع وكتر خير الرسامين والمهندسين
.....................................................................
وأتمنى أن تنال إعجابكم .. 
بس كان فى طلب من الأخوة المشرفين بعمل أرشيف يحوى أهم المشاريع من وجهة نظرهم بحيث يتوافر فى الملتقى قاعدة من المشاريع الجاهزة للدراسة للأخوة المبتدئين وذوى الخبرة 
......................................................................
ولا تنسوا الدعاء لوالدى ولكم منى جزيل الشكر والتقدير
وأترككم للتحميل ... فى حالة حدوث أى مشكلة فى الروابط أو الملفات أرجوا سرعة الإبلاغ
.......................................................................
[url=http://www.gulfup.com/]




[/url]
[url=http://www.gulfup.com/]



[/url]
[url=http://www.gulfup.com/]



[/url]

http://www.mediafire.com/?sabi07fj65aeb4k
http://www.mediafire.com/?ti4m3xczccgd048
http://www.mediafire.com/?cjwvi78dd777us8
http://www.mediafire.com/?6n3hi57mabx7aaq
http://www.mediafire.com/?6qx44ey0ivsd3o4
http://www.mediafire.com/?5vj1dtfvprrazxd


----------



## mech_mahmoud (25 سبتمبر 2010)

:8:
بسم الله وما شاء الله
تسلم ايديك يا بش مهندس

مشروع برج دبى تم رفعة على روابط جديدة 
ثلاث روابط فقط
الجزء الاول

http://www.4shared.com/file/UYtSuvtp...lderpart1.html

الجزء الثانى

http://www.4shared.com/file/Ndqhwk6F...lderpart2.html

الجزء الثالث و الاخير

http://www.4shared.com/file/TkprxwmG...lderpart3.html


تحياتي


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (25 سبتمبر 2010)

تسلم ايدك ياحمادة 
جاري التحميل 
نسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يبارك فيك و يبارك لك و ينشر رحمته عليك و من حولك وان يحفظك من كل سوء و من اي مكيدة وان يوفقك دائما لما يحبه ويرضاه و يزيدكم من عطاياه المباركة


----------



## elomda_5 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وغفر لك


----------



## أبوالخير حنفى (25 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم أخى الفاضل الرابط الأول لا يعمل وغير قعال فالرجاء اعادة رفعه وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed mech (25 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا هندسة 
وعدت فأوفيت 
فلك منا كل الدعاء بالخير فى الدنيا و الاخرة
و لك منا كل التقدير
و خالص الامنيات
( الرابط الاول بيعلق حمله تانى اذا تكرمت)​


----------



## محمد يس (25 سبتمبر 2010)

تسلم ايدك ياحمادة
جاري التحميل
نسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يبارك فيك و يبارك لك و ينشر رحمته عليك و من حولك وان يحفظك من كل سوء و من اي مكيدة وان يوفقك دائما لما يحبه ويرضاه و يزيدكم من عطاياه المباركة


----------



## hamadalx (25 سبتمبر 2010)

معلش يا جماعة على التأخير ... حاضر حشوف الرابط دلوقتى وحغيره حالا...


----------



## hamadalx (25 سبتمبر 2010)

أعتذر ياجماعة ... لسة داخل حالا الملتقى وبرفعه حاليا على 4 shared .....أسف ياجماعة


----------



## hsfarid (25 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وفى والديك


----------



## ابن العميد (26 سبتمبر 2010)

كلام كبييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## aati badri (26 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وفي والديك
وجعلك ابن صالح يدعو لهم
ورزقكم الفردوس الاعلى
مع من تحب


----------



## mohamed mech (26 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم


----------



## aati badri (26 سبتمبر 2010)

hamadalx قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> إخوانى الأحباء ... أعتذر عن تأخرى ... ولكن اليوم وددت أن أقدم للملتقى شىء لن تجدوه فى أى منتدى أخر ... مخططات أكبر برج فى العالم .. برج دبى ..وأيضا shop dwgs
> لأقوى الشركات التى تعمل فى مجال mep
> ...


 

الفتى الفنان يتحدى نفسه
ويواصل الابداع
ويسابق التميز فيسبقه
نفاخر بك الشمس والقمر


----------



## objector (26 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك خير الجزاء واسكنك الجنه مع الشهداء وربنا يبارك فيك وفى والدك


----------



## objector (26 سبتمبر 2010)

اخى العزيز الروابط تقريبا مش شغاله على ما اعتقد ان المفات اتحذفت من الموقع 
وهذه الرساله الموجوده 
 * Invalid or Deleted File *
The key you provided for file download was invalid. This is usually caused because the file is no longer stored on Mediafire. This occurs when the file is removed by the originating user or Mediafire. 
Click here to view our help resources


----------



## شلدون (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا للمجهود الكبير
الرابط الأول فيه مشكلة ممكن تعيد رفعه 

*


----------



## eehaboo (26 سبتمبر 2010)

بانتظار الجزء الاول


----------



## سمير شربك (26 سبتمبر 2010)

سلمت يداك ايها البطل


----------



## ahmadmechanical (26 سبتمبر 2010)

سلم دياتك يا خيي 
بس بدنا الجزء الاول ليفتح الفايل


----------



## محمد العربي المصري (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم أخى الفاضل الرابط الأول لا يعمل وغير قعال فالرجاء اعادة رفعه وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## عماد أبوالعلا (26 سبتمبر 2010)

جاري التحميل إلي الأن الرابط الأول لا يعمل


----------



## اشرف شرف (26 سبتمبر 2010)

تسلم ايديك 
مجهود جبار 
ياريت تكمل وتنزل الجزء الاول تاني


----------



## تامربهجت (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم
ولاكن الجزء الاول يحتاج الى اعادة رفع
*


----------



## السيد زرد (26 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ونرجو منك رفع الملفات على 4share لان تحميل الملفات يتم بصعوبه وبه مشاكل واتمنى من الله ان يعينك


----------



## حسن مسلم (26 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وتسلم ايدك ياباشمهندس ولكن فى مشكله فى الرابط الأول عندى


----------



## hamadalx (26 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير على مروركم الكريم وأشكركم من كل قلبى ... أعرف لقد تأخرت فى رفع الرابط الأول ولكن قد واجهت بعض المشاكل فى الرفع إعذرونى إخوانى ...وتأخرت فى العمل قليلا ... ولكن بإذن الله سوف تجدون الرابط الأول ليكتمل الملف ... وأتمنى أن تستفيدوا بتلك المخططات ... إعذرونى مرة أخرى


----------



## mohamed mech (26 سبتمبر 2010)

كان الله فى عونك
خذ وقتك
فالمشروع يستحق الانتظار شهور و ليس ساعات


----------



## hamadalx (26 سبتمبر 2010)

aati badri قال:


> الفتى الفنان يتحدى نفسه
> ويواصل الابداع
> ويسابق التميز فيسبقه
> نفاخر بك الشمس والقمر


 
مش كتير عليا الكلام دة ....


----------



## hamadalx (26 سبتمبر 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> كان الله فى عونك
> خذ وقتك
> فالمشروع يستحق الانتظار شهور و ليس ساعات


 
والله ياهندسة أنا عينيا ليك وعمرى ماأتأخر عليك ... وجارى رفع الرابط الأول المنحوس حاليا


----------



## hamadalx (26 سبتمبر 2010)

الرابط الأول والأخير المنحوس ................ أه حتلاقوا داخل الملفات بعد فكك ضغطها أيضا مخططات داخل بعض الفولدرات مضغوطة أيضا ..... للتذكرة فقط ....... بس بالله عليكوا بعد مطالعة المخططات ... رأيكم بصراحة ولو فى أى حاجة إن شاء الله أنا فى الخدمة ولكم منى جزيل الشكر والتقدير

http://www.mediafire.com/?p6myq88y4ffec10


----------



## mohamed mech (27 سبتمبر 2010)

لا يزال الرابط لا يعمل
ارفعة احسن على ifile
http://ifile.it/
ارتاح الان و ارفعه غدا براحتك
سلامى لك و انت ما قصرت


----------



## hamadalx (27 سبتمبر 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> لا يزال الرابط لا يعمل
> ارفعة احسن على ifile
> http://ifile.it/
> ارتاح الان و ارفعه غدا براحتك
> سلامى لك و انت ما قصرت


 
كلاكيت أخر مرة .... ياريت ما يطلع فيه مشكلة 
علشان بجد دة لينك نحس
http://ifile.it/quv7mic
ولا تنسوا التعليق بعد مراجعة المخططات أيضا ... ولكم تحباتى


----------



## mhd00100 (27 سبتمبر 2010)

والله انك عسل بس يا ريت تجهز كمان روابط لتخفيف الحمل 
ربنا يشفيلك الوالد يا رب


----------



## hamadalx (27 سبتمبر 2010)

mhd00100 قال:


> والله انك عسل بس يا ريت تجهز كمان روابط لتخفيف الحمل
> ربنا يشفيلك الوالد يا رب


 
ربنا يخليك يازعيم.... إن شاء الله حرفع اللينكات على موقع تانى ... وشكرا لمرورك... وإنت اللى عسل


----------



## البروكى (27 سبتمبر 2010)

*مش لاقى كلام اقولة*

جزاك اللة كل خير......


----------



## mohamed mech (27 سبتمبر 2010)

و أخير جارى تنزيل الملف
اما بالنسبة لرفع المشروع على روابط اخرى احتياطية فهذه المهمة من نصيبى
وانت روح ارتاح شوية كفاية عليك كده
احنا طلعنا عينك
و جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## عماد أبوالعلا (27 سبتمبر 2010)

بصراحه الواحد مش عارف يشكرك إزاي ولا يقولك أيه لكن اللي الواحد يقدر يقوله ربنا يكتر من أمثالك الناس اللي بتعمل الخير للخير فقط ومش منتظر من حد حاجه وربنا يكرمنا جميعاً لما فيه الخير لهذه الأمه


----------



## thaeribrahem (27 سبتمبر 2010)

ألف شكر على هذا الجهد الكبير
حقيقة ان كافة الزملاء فيهم الخير و البركة
دمتم خير زملاء و لك تحديدا ألف ألف شكر


----------



## hamadalx (27 سبتمبر 2010)

الجزء الأول على الفور شير ....http://www.4shared.com/file/jTMFaArA/Final_DWGs_BURJ_DUBAIpart1.html
ومنتظر تعليقاتكم بعد مشاهدة المخططات وأعتذر إن كانت غير مرتبة فقد وضعتها كما أخذتها ....
وشكرا جزيلا لكل من ساهم برد فى الموضوع


----------



## تامربهجت (27 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخى الكريم مشكور على مجهودك
ولاكن الملف الاول غير موجود ايضا على 
*4shared.* 
The file link that you requested is not valid.


----------



## م خالد الميكانيكي (27 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله بيك
المشروع جدا ضخم ما زلت أتفحصه


----------



## mecheng_waleed (27 سبتمبر 2010)

الله ينور عليك انا حملت الاجزاء كلها والجزء الاول لسه بحمله من الميديافير
ربنا يجازيك خير ان شاء الله 
المشروع ده هيفيدني جدا لان شغال في شركة مقاولات بس محتكتش بالمشاريع الكبيره اللي زي ده
وده متهيألي اكبر مشروع ممكن اشوفه


----------



## ahmadmechanical (27 سبتمبر 2010)

يا اخانا الكريم 
اللينك للجزء الاول ايشا على 4 شارد ليس صالح 
لو تكرمت باعادة رفعه
مشتاقون لتصفح هذا المشروع


----------



## ahmadmechanical (27 سبتمبر 2010)

عفوا وجدته على الميديا فير في الصفحة السابقة 
ما زالت شغالة اللينك
جزاك الله كل خير وحقق امنياتك


----------



## usamaawad40 (27 سبتمبر 2010)

mshkooooooor


----------



## hίµσ_έlηίηŎ (27 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك 

جاري المشاهده ....


----------



## hamadalx (27 سبتمبر 2010)

تامربهجت قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اخى الكريم مشكور على مجهودك
> ولاكن الملف الاول غير موجود ايضا على
> *4shared.*
> The file link that you requested is not valid.


 

أخى الكريم ... هذا هو رابط أخر للجزء الأول 
http://ifile.it/quv7mic

وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## usamaawad40 (27 سبتمبر 2010)

لك علي الطربووووووووووووووش ابداع مابعده ابداع وتميز مابعده تميز ومبروك الفوز لبرشلونه وشكرا كتير كتير على الملفات والمخططات والله يجعللك في كل خطوه نور وصدقه جاريه الى يوم القيامه وشكرا ياغالي على مجهودك الجبار وشكرا لك من ساهم في هذا العمل وشكرا لهذا المنتدى القيم والمفيد لكل المهندسين العرب


----------



## تامربهجت (27 سبتمبر 2010)

hamadalx قال:


> أخى الكريم ... هذا هو رابط أخر للجزء الأول
> http://ifile.it/quv7mic
> 
> وجزاكم الله كل خير



شكرا اخى العزيز جدا على سرعة الاستجابة وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## السيد زرد (27 سبتمبر 2010)

لقد حملت الاجزاء كلها ولكن عند فكها يظهر خطأ ارجو ان توضح لنا جزاك الله كل الخير كيفيه فك الملفات ونسال الله العظيم ان يبارك فيك


----------



## hamadalx (27 سبتمبر 2010)

السيد زرد قال:


> لقد حملت الاجزاء كلها ولكن عند فكها يظهر خطأ ارجو ان توضح لنا جزاك الله كل الخير كيفيه فك الملفات ونسال الله العظيم ان يبارك فيك


 
إن شاء الله لا توجد مشكلة ... قد قمت بضغط الملفات على عدة مرات فقط .. المرة الأولى على ستة أجزاء وعند فك ضغط الستة أجزاء يظهر لك فولدر بداخل الفولدر ملف مضغوط بإسم Burj Dubai بعد فك ذلك الملف يظهر لك فولدر بداخله ملف مضغوط أخير بإسم Dubai Tower وهذا هو الملف الأخير قم بفك ضغطه وإن شاء الله تجد المخططات


----------



## mohamed mech (27 سبتمبر 2010)

تم تحميل المشروع 
و فك الضغط 
و الملفات تعمل
 و المشروع روعة 
و انت راجل مفيش منك​


----------



## السيد زرد (27 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير لقد فتحت المخططات وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hamadalx (27 سبتمبر 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> تم تحميل المشروع
> 
> و فك الضغط
> و الملفات تعمل
> ...


 
ربنا يخليك .... إنت اللى مفيش منك ... وكنت منتظر ردك وأسف لو كانت الملفات غير مرتبة  وعلى فكرة معايا مشروع مدينة صغيرة على هيئة شكل سمكة فى البحر... المشروع فى دبى وفيه شغل كتير وكويس لو عايزه ممكن أرفعهولك يازعيم


----------



## mohamed mech (28 سبتمبر 2010)

hamadalx قال:


> ربنا يخليك .... إنت اللى مفيش منك ... وكنت منتظر ردك وأسف لو كانت الملفات غير مرتبة وعلى فكرة معايا مشروع مدينة صغيرة على هيئة شكل سمكة فى البحر... المشروع فى دبى وفيه شغل كتير وكويس لو عايزه ممكن أرفعهولك يازعيم


 
 ابعت يا معلم السمكة شكلك عنك مغارة على بابا و كلها مشاريع


----------



## hamadalx (28 سبتمبر 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> ابعت يا معلم السمكة شكلك عندك مغارة على بابا و كلها مشاريع


 
والله .... تحت أمرك بس شاور إنت ... السمكة حتى لو سمكة القرش بردة غالى والطلب رخيص


----------



## mohamed mech (28 سبتمبر 2010)

hamadalx قال:


> والله .... تحت أمرك بس شاور إنت ... السمكة حتى لو سمكة القرش بردة غالى والطلب رخيص


 
لا بقولك ايه ابعدعن القرش 
احنا عندنا سلامتك بالدنيا
كفايه علينا قوى السمكة


----------



## mauth (29 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الطيب بس عندي مشكلة بعد ما نزلت الملفات وعملت للملفات فك ظهر عندي مشكلة بالجزاء الثالث ياريت تشوف شو المشكلة وشكرا وترجع تحمل الجزاء الثالث


----------



## appess (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم*
بصراحة تعجز الكلمات عن شكرك 
بارك الله فيك و جعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك
جاري التحميل


----------



## mohamed mech (30 سبتمبر 2010)

و لله الحمد
تم رفع المشروع مرة اخرى على ثلاث اجزاء

الجزء الاول

http://www.4shared.com/file/UYtSuvtp/New_Folderpart1.html

الجزء الثانى

http://www.4shared.com/file/Ndqhwk6F/New_Folderpart2.html

الجزء الثالث و الاخير

http://www.4shared.com/file/TkprxwmG/New_Folderpart3.html

و تحياتنا لصاحب الموضوع الاخ المهندس محمد شحاته
و فى انتظار المخططات المعمارية ان امكن​


----------



## ammar-sl (30 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (30 سبتمبر 2010)

ما شاء الله ربنا يجزيك خير يارب 

موضوع متميز


----------



## م. رياض النجار (30 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك أخي الحبيب فعلا شي يمكن بحياتي ما أحصله
بس في هذا المنتدى كل شي موجود
شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## samy m (2 أكتوبر 2010)

ألف شكر و جارى التحميل و فى انتظار مشروع المدينة


----------



## سمير شربك (2 أكتوبر 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> و لله الحمد
> 
> تم رفع المشروع مرة اخرى على ثلاث اجزاء​
> الجزء الاول​
> ...


 بارك الله بك وجاري التحميل


----------



## مستريورك (2 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## aati badri (3 أكتوبر 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> و أخير جارى تنزيل الملف
> اما بالنسبة لرفع المشروع على روابط اخرى احتياطية فهذه المهمة من نصيبى
> وانت روح ارتاح شوية كفاية عليك كده
> احنا طلعنا عينك
> و جزاك الله عنا كل خير


 
محمد ومحمد سلام 
يرتاح مييييييييييين
حدي يعمل عملة كبيرة 
زي كدة ويمشي يرتاح
دا نحن نجيبوا ببوليس المنبر:1:


----------



## hamadalx (3 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير على تثبيت الموضوع ... وبكل صدق لى الشرف .... وشكر للإدارة المتمثلة فى مشرفي القسم م/محمد عبد الفتاح ...م/ إبن العميد... م/ المهندس الكويتى ...... ولكن كل التحيات والشكر الخاص للمهندس محمد ميك للمساعدة الكبيرة فى وضع الروابط .... وحبيب قلبى مهندس عبد العاطى.....وأستاذى المهندس صبرى سعيد
وإن شاء الله فى القريب العاجل المشروع كاملا سوف يكون بين أيديكم.


----------



## zaki5555 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## mottohotto (5 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع متميز جدا خصوصا انه اعلى برج فى العالم 

شكر خالص لصاحب الموضوع


----------



## سعد العادلى (5 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## العراق نيو (5 أكتوبر 2010)

المشرووووووع جدا رااااااااائع لكن للاسف لم استطع من تحميل اي ملف .. شكرا للمجهود الرائع


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (5 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع شيق جداً ولكن لم يمكننا التحميل وشكرا جزيلا لصاحب الموضوع &


----------



## hamadalx (6 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ياإخوان .............. ولكن الروابط تعمل


----------



## aati badri (6 أكتوبر 2010)

hamadalx قال:


> بارك الله فيكم ياإخوان .............. ولكن الروابط تعمل


 سلام هندسة
الروابط تعمل ولكن انا مشكلتي من نوع خاص
بعد التحميل ومحاولة الفتح هناك رسالة انه لا يوجد ارشيف
والحل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## hamadalx (6 أكتوبر 2010)

aati badri قال:


> سلام هندسة
> الروابط تعمل ولكن انا مشكلتي من نوع خاص
> بعد التحميل ومحاولة الفتح هناك رسالة انه لا يوجد ارشيف
> والحل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
:80: لية يابشمهندس بتعاملنى وحش كدة؟؟؟
:79:حرفعهم تانى لحضرتك
بس حضرتك المسئول بعد كدة:81::81::81: لو فى حاجة مش مظبوطة فى فك ضغط الملفات


----------



## mohamed mech (6 أكتوبر 2010)

aati badri قال:


> سلام هندسة
> الروابط تعمل ولكن انا مشكلتي من نوع خاص
> بعد التحميل ومحاولة الفتح هناك رسالة انه لا يوجد ارشيف
> والحل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
جرب حمل من هنا
و فك الضغط ببرنامج ونرار ميكونش مضروب
الجزء الاول

http://www.4shared.com/file/UYtSuvtp...lderpart1.html

الجزء الثانى

http://www.4shared.com/file/Ndqhwk6F...lderpart2.html

الجزء الثالث و الاخير

http://www.4shared.com/file/TkprxwmG...lderpart3.html


----------



## م محمود مهران (8 أكتوبر 2010)

تسلم ايدك صور جميله بجد بس لسه هحمل


----------



## جدتى (8 أكتوبر 2010)

ارجو الرفع على ميدى فير لان ذلك المواقع من الصعب التحميل عندى بها لانها بط جدا وارجو سرعه الرفع على ذلك الموقع لان بجد محتاج ان اتعرف على ذلك المشروع الضخم


----------



## berd (9 أكتوبر 2010)

من قال لاخية جزاك الله خيرا فقد اجزل له العطاء
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جدتى (9 أكتوبر 2010)

على فكرة انا مضيق جدا لان التحميل على الروابط الثلاثه بط جدا وانا عايز يترفع على ميدى فير لان هو يعجبنى بس فى روابط بايظه


----------



## جدتى (9 أكتوبر 2010)

ومفيش حد بيهتم بيى ويعبرنى وانا بجد بضيق من كده


----------



## جدتى (9 أكتوبر 2010)

معلشى ياريت ترفع الملف تانى على روابط الميدى فير لان مفيش اى رابط عايز يحمل معايا بيعطى خطا فى التحميل ارجو الاستجابة


----------



## جدتى (9 أكتوبر 2010)

هو ليه الناس مش بترد عليا يا جماعه فى الربابط الاخير بتاع 4sharedمش موجود


----------



## جدتى (9 أكتوبر 2010)

طب انا حملت الموضوع بس فى مشكلة برنامج تشغل الملفات بتاع البرنامج مش عندى ممكن الرد


----------



## خبير الاردن (9 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## احمد الغنيمى احمد (9 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خيرا
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد الغنيمى احمد (9 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hamadalx (10 أكتوبر 2010)

جدتى قال:


> طب انا حملت الموضوع بس فى مشكلة برنامج تشغل الملفات بتاع البرنامج مش عندى ممكن الرد


 
أخى العزيز.... ماهى مشكلة الملفات؟.... لا أحب أن تكون متضايق.... أنا فى الخدمة إن شاء الله


----------



## جدتى (11 أكتوبر 2010)

ممكن حد يعرفنى الحل ايه انا حملت وفكيت الضغط بس لما بينتهى الفك بيفتح ملفات ولا برنامج بيفتحا ممكن حد يقوالى لما افك الضغط اعمل ايه وايه البرامج التى تشغل هذا المشروح ارجوكم تردوا عليا ممكن رجاء من الله ثم انت يا اخى


----------



## المهندس شاطر (11 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله بيكم جميعا


----------



## hamadalx (11 أكتوبر 2010)

جدتى قال:


> ممكن حد يعرفنى الحل ايه انا حملت وفكيت الضغط بس لما بينتهى الفك بيفتح ملفات ولا برنامج بيفتحا ممكن حد يقوالى لما افك الضغط اعمل ايه وايه البرامج التى تشغل هذا المشروح ارجوكم تردوا عليا ممكن رجاء من الله ثم انت يا اخى


 
أخى العزيز ... بارك الله فيك ... بعد فك الملفات المضغوطة بإستخدام برنامج Winrar يظهر لك مجموعة كبيرة من ملفات الأوتوكاد تحوى مخططات التكييف للمشروع ويجب إستخدام برنامج AutoCAD لفتح تلك الملفات لا أكثر من ذلك .. جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmed21000 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرااااااااا لك جارى التحميل


----------



## جدتى (12 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكرك جدا وانا هجرب موضوع تثبيت الاتوكاد ده وهشوف ومشكوررر جداااااااا


----------



## جدتى (13 أكتوبر 2010)

طب انا ثبت البرنامج اتوكاد 2002 ومفيش حاجه عايزه تقراء عليها هو يعتبر ان صيغه الملفات اتوكاد بس مش عايز يفتح الملف مش عارف ليه ممكن الرد


----------



## hamadalx (13 أكتوبر 2010)

طيب عندك أوتوكاد 2007 ..... طيب قولى إية الرسالة اللى بتظهر عند فتح الملفات؟؟؟؟


----------



## مطور ميكا (14 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
جزاك الله كل خير 
و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## aati badri (15 أكتوبر 2010)

hamadalx قال:


> طيب عندك أوتوكاد 2007 ..... طيب قولى إية الرسالة اللى بتظهر عند فتح الملفات؟؟؟؟


 

يا راقي يازين


----------



## جدتى (15 أكتوبر 2010)

انا مش عندى اتوكاد سبعه ياريت تحط ليا الينك بتاع التحميل اكون مشكور ليك جدا وانا عارف ان انا متقل عليك وومكن طلب كمان ممكن موضوع عن مناولة الهواء ونوع المروحة التى تركب فى الاسبليت ياريت


----------



## ضيف سليمان (15 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hvac giant (16 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله الخير الكثير وبارك فيك وغفر لك وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموات


----------



## مهندس ابو رشاد (16 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Atatri (16 أكتوبر 2010)

تسلم ايدك يا هندسة ،
و بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## خفاجة (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*مؤضوع هائل جدا 
وجزاكم الله خيرا
مع تمنيات بالمزيد*
:75::75::75::75::75:​


----------



## عمر محمد3 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

سلمت الايادى


----------



## iraqiengineer76 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي اني بعد ما فتحتة بس انشاء الله يفتح .. و اتمنالك الخير و السعادة والهداية اهم شي واول شي بحياتك .... و يهدينا وياك.... شكرا جزيلا ..و بارك الله بيك


----------



## مستريورك (17 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## mohamed_yousry_i (18 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا ووفقكم إلى إثراء العلم
:75:​


----------



## hisham dafalla (19 أكتوبر 2010)

ياهندسه اوجه مشكله فى التحميل


----------



## redwan2010 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

الرابط الاخير الثالث مش شغال


----------



## YAZENZZ (20 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس فادي قيصر (22 أكتوبر 2010)

فعلا عمل رائع وتحفة هندسية تستحق الاعجاب


----------



## saaloma (23 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير لو امكن المخططات المعمارية والانشائية


----------



## محمود غازي عزام (23 أكتوبر 2010)

حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## فهدالادهم (24 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخي علي هذا المجهود الرائع 
و جعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله
اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين


----------



## alaa_84 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً يا أخى الكريم


----------



## عمر ودكي (25 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً علي هذه الاضافة وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (26 أكتوبر 2010)

ده يعتير سبق صحفي هندسي 
بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## hamadalx (26 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (27 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله ماشاء الله بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## zaki5555 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## amr fathy (28 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## amr ibrahim hussin (31 أكتوبر 2010)

أنا نزلت أول جزئين , و فعلا مجهود جميل جدا , ربنا يباركلك


----------



## egole (31 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وحفظك الله


----------



## issamib3 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

رائع وما قصرت


----------



## apo_mosa (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وفى والديك*


----------



## فالح مجيد (10 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
شكرا" لك على هذا الجهد ونزلنا الاجزاء الثاني ولحد السادس بس الرابط للجزء الاول غير عامل .... الرجاء اعادة تحميلة مع الشكر الجزيل.


----------



## mahom (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*:56::56:بارك الله فيك وفى والديك:56::56:
:33::33::33::33::33::33::33::33::33::33::33::33:
*


----------



## eng_mohamedmasoud (23 نوفمبر 2010)

انا كنت بشوف برج العرب و ال كابيتل جيب ومبانى تانية كتير على ناشونال جيوجرافيك حاجة تحفه
شكرا على الروابط


----------



## O.H.T.L (23 نوفمبر 2010)

Downloading thanks for all


----------



## mostafa_laban (26 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور وتسلم


----------



## م. ابراهيم الكسار (26 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا" ع الموضوع القيم 

حقا" موضوع يستحق التثبيت

تقبل مروري ......


----------



## معتصم محمد ابوسيف (27 نوفمبر 2010)

mech_mahmoud قال:


> :8:
> بسم الله وما شاء الله
> تسلم ايديك يا بش مهندس
> 
> ...


الجز الثالث والاخير مش راضى ينزل ومش موجود اصلا ياريت تقولى ايه المشكله . والاجزاء السته الى فوق مش راضيين يفتحوا


----------



## hamadalx (28 نوفمبر 2010)

معتصم محمد ابوسيف قال:


> الجز الثالث والاخير مش راضى ينزل ومش موجود اصلا ياريت تقولى ايه المشكله . والاجزاء السته الى فوق مش راضيين يفتحوا


 
ولا يهمك ياهندسة إن شاء الله غدا حرفعهم بس متزعلش نفسك


----------



## OODAO_006 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

بصراحه انا لسه بنزل في الملف

لكن جزاك الله كل خير علي المجهود و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## بن شايف (30 نوفمبر 2010)

نسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يبارك فيك و يبارك لك و ينشر رحمته عليك و من حولك وان يحفظك من كل سوء و من اي مكيدة وان يوفقك دائما لما يحبه ويرضاه و يزيدكم من عطاياه المباركة
من بن شايف


----------



## hamadalx (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*إنى أحبكم فى الله*



بن شايف قال:


> نسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يبارك فيك و يبارك لك و ينشر رحمته عليك و من حولك وان يحفظك من كل سوء و من اي مكيدة وان يوفقك دائما لما يحبه ويرضاه و يزيدكم من عطاياه المباركة
> من بن شايف


 
جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك على كلماتك الجميلة اخى العزيز
وجزاكم الله كل خير إخوانى فى الملتقى ... إنى أحبكم فى الله


----------



## eng_mun3m (3 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وجزى والدك عنك خيرا


----------



## ahmed bak (3 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله عنا وعن المسلمين خيرا


----------



## معتصم محمد ابوسيف (3 ديسمبر 2010)

الساده القائمين على الموقع قد ناشتكم من قبل ان فيه الجزء الثالث والاخير مش موجود نرجوا منكم رفعه مره اخرى كى نستطيع تنزيله ولكم جزيل الشكر م. معتصم ابو سيف


----------



## Ahlay (5 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## برنس العرب (9 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر لمجهودك اخي الكريم


----------



## معتصم محمد ابوسيف (10 ديسمبر 2010)

الجزء الثالث والاخير ياريت تحمله تانى لانه بيعلق


----------



## عاشق تراب القدس (11 ديسمبر 2010)

جاري التحميل 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mahmoudee (15 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوي
انا جديد على المنتدى وبيتمنى تقبلوني معكم 
لازمني مخطط برج تبريد ماء باستطاعة 3م3 في الساعه وحرارة الماء 60 درجه تقريبا 
عن طريق عنفه توربينيه
ومشكوررررررررررررر كتير


----------



## تامر النجار (16 ديسمبر 2010)

انفراد حقيقى


----------



## مهندس زيدون ظافر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

الله ابارك بيك يا اخي ويحفظك ويكثر من امثالك وان شاء الله ماجور عليها حسانات


----------



## huss312 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

a;vhhhhشكرا


----------



## mohamed mech (24 ديسمبر 2010)

الجزء الاول

http://www.4shared.com/file/UYtSuvtp/New_Folderpart1.html

الثانى

http://www.4shared.com/file/Ndqhwk6F/New_Folderpart2.html

الثالث و الاخير

http://www.4shared.com/file/TkprxwmG/New_Folderpart3.html

و سلام للغالى محمد شحاته


----------



## أحمد داود (25 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك انا اكتر واحد محتاج مخططات منشاءات عاليه 
high rise building 
محتاج معماريات عشان اشتغل عليها لان ده مشروع تخرجى 
لو سمحت ممكن لو تقولى هل المخططات دى ملفات اوتوكاد؟؟ وهل فيها المعماريات؟؟ وهل فيها الرسومات الانشائيه من تسليح او التفاصيل للنظام الانشائى من فضلك مستنى ردك على احر من الجمر شكرا جزيلا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الطموني (28 ديسمبر 2010)

سلمت الايادي اخي الكريم
بجد مجهود رائع


----------



## chanch (29 ديسمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## ابوساره (5 يناير 2011)

اخي العزيز يعجز اللسان عن شكرك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yosifeed (5 يناير 2011)

اسعــــــــد اللــــــه مســـــــاءكم بي كل خيــــــر


----------



## yosifeed (5 يناير 2011)

yosifeed قال:


> اسعــــــــد اللــــــه مســـــــاءكم بي كل خيــــــر


مســـــــــــــــــــاءالخيـــــــــــــر


----------



## yosifeed (5 يناير 2011)




----------



## مستريورك (6 يناير 2011)

مشكور جدااااااااااااااااا


----------



## belal mohmed (8 يناير 2011)

باااااااااارك الله فيك


----------



## hamadalx (8 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير ..وتحياتى للمهندس محمد ميك


----------



## mohamed mech (8 يناير 2011)

hamadalx قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خير ..وتحياتى للمهندس محمد ميك


 
بارك الله فيك يا هندسة و سلامى لك


----------



## hamidymom (12 يناير 2011)

راااااااااااااااائع جداً 

جزاكم الله كل خير يا هندسة ويا محمد ميك

مشكورون على العمل الراقي جدا وعلى الصبر والأخلاق الرفيعة

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم ، وبارك الله لكم وفيكم


----------



## hamidymom (12 يناير 2011)

راااااااااااااااائع جداً 

جزاكم الله كل خير يا هندسة ويا محمد ميك

مشكورون على العمل الراقي جدا وعلى الصبر والأخلاق الرفيعة

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم ، وبارك الله لكم وفيكم


----------



## جكزوة (12 يناير 2011)

*جزاك اللة خيراً على مجهودك..
والروابط شغالة 100%
*


----------



## محمد عمر عبد (14 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## A HASSAN (16 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الفقيرالى الله (17 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## eng saber (20 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hussein-sh (15 فبراير 2011)

مشـــــــــكور اخي العزيز على المجهود 

ولكن الرابطة الاخيرة لا تعمل 

امل منك تجديدهل للضرورة 

و شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## alaa.natsheh (23 أغسطس 2011)

الله يجزيك الخير جاري التحمييل 
انا اشتغلت على مشروع كبير متل هيك ابراج في مكه اسم المشروع جبل عمر 
للاسف لم استطيع اخد اي مخططات للمشروع والمشروع قيد التنفيذ لسا 
الله جزيك الخير يا بش مهندس دعواتكم كي نصل لمستواكم 
لساتنا باول الطريق


----------



## nofal (23 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## محمد ميمو محمد (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## mahamed salah (22 سبتمبر 2011)

الجزء الاول على الميديا فير بالنسبه للمفات السته مش موجود
وكذلك ايضا الجزء الثالث بالنسبه للفورشيرد
لو سمحتم يا ريت تعيدوا رفعهم لانى لسه مبتدىء ومحتاجهم جدا ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mahamed salah (26 سبتمبر 2011)

الرابط الاول فى الميديا فير لو سمحت مش شغاااال


----------



## mohamedanwar zedan (25 أكتوبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=222363#ixzz1bnoHGHQo


*السلام عليكم *
*شكرا علي الموضوع الرائع *
*ولاكن الرابط الاول لايعمل الرجاء رفع الرابط الصحيح*​


----------



## hamada_top1 (7 فبراير 2012)

mech_mahmoud قال:


> :8:
> بسم الله وما شاء الله
> تسلم ايديك يا بش مهندس
> 
> ...


الرابط الثالث مش شغال 
ارجو التكرم باعاده رفعه يا وحوش


----------



## عبدالله مطيع (7 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## عبدالله مطيع (7 فبراير 2012)

الرابط الثالث غير شغال


----------



## عبدالله مطيع (7 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالله مطيع (7 فبراير 2012)

بسم الله وما شاء الله
تسلم ايديك يا بش مهندس


----------



## عبدالله مطيع (7 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## مهندس عموره (7 فبراير 2012)

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله:77::75::16:*


----------



## darshoo (8 فبراير 2012)

الله يباركلك يارب


----------



## محمد العطفي (8 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## COREY (18 مارس 2012)

*شكراً على المجهود بارك الله فيك
*


----------



## drmady (19 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا ، بس رجاء تحديث الرابط الاخير فورشير - او الرابط الاول من المديا فير


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (19 مارس 2012)

45


----------



## engah4all (19 مارس 2012)

*الرابط الثالث والاخير لا يعمل*


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (19 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم مهندس محمد mohamadalex صاحب هذا العطاء الرائع 
اين انت الآن ? 
لماذا هذه الغيبة الطويلة 
ولا حتي مشاركة واحدة و لا تليفون
بلاش ، رنة , و انا سأطلبك 
لقد افتقدناك 
و نريد ان يزيد رصيدك من دعاء الزملاء 
إظهر و بان عليك الأمان


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (19 مارس 2012)

مجهود رائع وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed samy (20 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## aati badri (21 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم مهندس محمد mohamadalex صاحب هذا العطاء الرائع 
اين انت الآن ? 
لماذا هذه الغيبة الطويلة 
ولا حتي مشاركة واحدة و لا تليفون
بلاش ، رنة , و انا سأطلبك 
لقد افتقدناك 
و نريد ان يزيد رصيدك من دعاء الزملاء 
إظهر و بان عليك الأمان *​


----------



## بهاء اللامي (21 مارس 2012)

تسلم ايدك


----------



## ben_sala7 (23 مارس 2012)

الجزء الثالث والاخير لايعمل وشكرا على المجهود


----------



## درش2010 (23 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ben_sala7 (24 مارس 2012)

ارتباط الملف الذي طلبته غير صالح.  


----------



## مصطفى الشيباني (31 مارس 2013)

مشكوووورييييييييين وعاشت الايادي


----------



## ramyacademy (31 مارس 2013)

تسلم ايدك الجزء الثالث لايعمل​


----------



## ramyacademy (1 أبريل 2013)

بوركت و رزقك الله الجنة


----------



## engabdelhameed (2 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جدا جدا


----------



## زهير محمد عمر (8 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك و غفر لك ولوالديك

(لو سمحت الرابط الثالث لايعمل)


----------



## khaled elsone (8 أبريل 2013)

​ما شاء الله عمل رائع و جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## كاسر (8 أبريل 2013)

mohamed mech قال:


> و لله الحمد
> تم رفع المشروع مرة اخرى على ثلاث اجزاء
> 
> الجزء الاول
> ...



تم التحميل من الروابط أعلاه

رااااائع جدا

بارك الله فيكم جميعا وزادكم من كل خير


----------



## mohamed mech (8 أبريل 2013)

للرفع


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (6 أكتوبر 2013)

تم تنزيل المرفقات الثلاثة وبارك الله بجهودكم


----------



## eng.tamermosa (8 أكتوبر 2013)

كل الشكر والتقدير والتحية لسعادتكم على الجهد المبذول


----------



## eng.tamermosa (8 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## عمروالبروه (3 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير زجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك ولكن برجاء اللينك الثالث فى الفور شيرد غير مفعل ارجو تعديله او اعاده تحميله


----------



## engmoh06 (27 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engmoh06 (27 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا , وبارك الله فيك وزادك علما


----------



## AHMADBHIT (30 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم جزاكم الله خيرا علي وربنا يجعلة في ميزان حسناتكم 
واين مخططات السمكة 
.


----------



## شانوحه (1 يناير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا وربنا يجعلة في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## sar_973 (28 يناير 2014)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
حاولت ان احمل الملفات و لكنها لا تعمل , يرجى اضافة روابط جديدة ان امكن
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## almasa (29 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم
الروابط لا تعمل
جزاك الله خير


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (24 فبراير 2014)

أتمنى من أحد الأعضاء الكرام إعادة الرفع فوالله انا فى أمس الحاجه لمثل تلك المخططات 
جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء ونفع الله بنا وبكم​


----------



## مسلم يوسف (24 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء

الروابط لا تعمل ​


----------



## ahmedelhetawy (25 فبراير 2014)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## احمد السيد. (24 مارس 2014)

تسلم ايدك الف شكر لك يابشمهندس


----------



## احمد السيد. (24 مارس 2014)

لو سمحتم ممكن تجددوا الروابط الموضوع مهم جدا ويستحق


----------



## mohamed_1234 (25 مارس 2014)

شكرا


----------



## zanitty (30 مارس 2014)

برجاء تحديث الروابط


----------



## mserageng (30 مارس 2014)

برجاء تحديث الروابط جميعها لا تعمل ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## نظام الفقير (3 أبريل 2014)

*إعادة رفع المخططات*

أرجو من الأخوة الأكارم إعادة رفع المخططات لأن كل ما سبق رفعه من روابط لا تعمل جميعها و جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## هيتاشى (3 أبريل 2014)

برجاء اعادة رفع الروابط لان جميعها لا تعمل ,,,,,,,,,,, وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## amrhawash (6 أبريل 2014)

????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## mlaouhi (8 أبريل 2014)

برجاء تحديث الروابط جميعها لا تعمل ولكم جزيل الشكر​


----------



## هيتاشى (10 أبريل 2014)

برجاء تحديث الروابط جميعها لا تعمل ولكم جزيل الشكر​


----------



## eng_m_fatah (27 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيك وفى والديك


----------



## م.القاضى1 (27 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم يرجى من الاخوة الاعضاء رفع الملفات مرة اخرى ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## vhanna (5 مايو 2014)

Please re-upload the files again for its importance and much thanks in advance.


----------



## اسامة اشرى (10 مايو 2014)

أخواتى وزملائى الغاليين 
ارجو منكم رفع الملفات مرة اخرى وذلك لان الروابط لا تعمل .
تحياتى 
اسامة


----------



## ah25 (24 مايو 2014)

ربنا يجزيكم خير يا شباب وبالله عليكم اللى عنده الملفات يحاول يرفعها تانى 
وبالتوفيق ان شاءالله


----------



## montimosti (3 سبتمبر 2014)

ارجو اعادة رفع الملفات ، الروابط لا تعمل
لكم فائق الاحترام


----------



## hasan ibrahim (3 سبتمبر 2014)

يعطيك العافية بشمهندس 
لكن الملفات غير قادر على تحميلها ويظهر ان هناك خظا


----------



## ar_kassar (3 سبتمبر 2014)

نرجو تجديد الروابط مع الشكر


----------



## hasan ibrahim (4 سبتمبر 2014)

اخي الفاضل هناك مشكلة في الملفات وارجو اعادة رفعها ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## Jamal (7 سبتمبر 2014)

نرجو رفع الملفات مرة اخرى


----------



## thesun14 (8 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك​​


----------



## montimosti (25 يناير 2015)

Waiting for the New Links , Eager For the Drawings


----------



## hashem0 (26 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم أرجو من 
أحد الاعضاء رفع المخططات لانها محذوفة


----------



## almasa (26 ديسمبر 2015)

نرجو رفع الملفات مرة أخرى


----------



## MohsenKmal (26 ديسمبر 2015)

نرجو رفع الملفات مرة أخرى​


----------



## hasan ibrahim (27 ديسمبر 2015)

الروابط لاتعمل استازي


----------



## العصفور الطائر (18 فبراير 2021)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

